# Get US Netflix, Hulu, Etc In The UK



## Spymaster (Feb 4, 2013)

Don't know if this is common knowledge but this browser extension for Chrome and Firefox takes seconds to install and you're away. If you've got a UK Netflix account you'll get automatic access to the US content.

Seems to work fine and no problems so far.

https://mediahint.com/

Is it likely to kill my machine or empty my bank account?


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Feb 4, 2013)

Is that pc only? I want a free way to watch Netflix us on my Xbox.


----------



## Private Storm (Feb 4, 2013)

Well, it works. To watch the US version of Netflix I mean. I haven't checked my bank account.

Thanks.


----------



## Spymaster (Feb 4, 2013)

Aye, it works great, just seemed a bit easy. 

I guess it would also enable you to watch UK catch-up stuff like iPlayer from abroad too.


----------



## Spymaster (Feb 4, 2013)

Jon-of-arc said:


> Is that pc only? I want a free way to watch Netflix us on my Xbox.


 
PC only I think but there are others out there.


----------



## imposs1904 (Feb 4, 2013)

what's the catch? 

I just downloaded it and I can now watch the BBC iPlayer


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Feb 4, 2013)

Spymaster said:


> PC only I think but there are others out there.


 
well, nice one, installed on my pc.  quite a few things on there that arent on the uk one, that i want to watch.  top priority is The Walking Dead.


----------



## Spymaster (Feb 4, 2013)

imposs1904 said:


> what's the catch?
> 
> I just downloaded it and I can now watch the BBC iPlayer


 
It breaks the region lock, I've no idea how, but theoretically you should be able to watch anything anywhere. I've just been watching CBS stuff.

Don't know what the catch is if there is one.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 4, 2013)

Nice find


----------



## friedaweed (Feb 4, 2013)

does it work for lovefilm?

Perhaps this is a dumb question  It doesnt seem to make any odds. One shall await the netflix 30 day trial when ive finished with the heap of shite that is love film


----------



## discokermit (Feb 4, 2013)

friedaweed said:


> One shall await the netflix 30 day trial when ive finished with the heap of shite that is love film


i'm doing the same. lovefilm online is shite.


----------



## friedaweed (Feb 4, 2013)

discokermit said:


> i'm doing the same. lovefilm online is shite.


Yup. It's fine for fuck all for a month. It's kept the teenage daughter quiet  but i aint paying for it. Its like walking around a car boot searching through their fillum collection


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 4, 2013)

This seems to be excellent, cheers.

There goes what little life I had left.


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 4, 2013)

Spooks was called MI5 in the US?   Never knew that.


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 4, 2013)

Just signed up for a free month on Netflix to get some US film action.  Pretty good, like. Cheers!


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 4, 2013)

Cosmos!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yetman (Feb 5, 2013)

There is an Xbox equivalent, look on the net for it - it involves changing your DNS settings so you get NBC and Wall Street Journal stuff coming through on you dashboard but still, loads more shows


----------



## Spymaster (Feb 5, 2013)

DexterTCN said:


> Spooks was called MI5 in the US? Never knew that.


 
"Spooks" is a racist term for black people in the U.S.


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 5, 2013)

Yetman said:


> There is an Xbox equivalent, look on the net for it - it involves changing your DNS settings so you get NBC and Wall Street Journal stuff coming through on you dashboard but still, loads more shows


 
Just done this for ps3, cheers!


----------



## Spymaster (Feb 5, 2013)

friedaweed said:


> does it work for lovefilm?


 
I find what works best for Lovefilm is the "cancel my account button" in the "my account" section.


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 5, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Just done this for ps3, cheers!



Just did this too


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 5, 2013)

Any tips on achieving this via android tablet of BlueRay (smart TV)??????????????????


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 19, 2013)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Any tips on achieving this via android tablet of BlueRay (smart TV)??????????????????


 
I'm just investigating this now for Android. It's not as straight forward, but looks possible.

What you need to do is change the DNS your device uses. You do this by going to your network settings, long press on current connection and choose modify network. The next bit may vary depending on your version of Android, but roughly: Tick the box which says "show advanced options" and then go to IP settings and set that to static. This should give you further options, and the ones you want are DNS 1 and 2. Set them to one of the following combinations:

Primary DNS: 190.14.36.90
Secondary DNS: 206.214.214.28

Primary DNS: 149.154.158.186
Secondary DNS: 199.167.30.144

Primary DNS: 208.122.23.22
Secondary DNS: 208.122.23.23

Primary DNS: 173.203.204.153
Secundary DNS: 173.203.201.131

Primary DNS - 190.14.36.90
Secondary DNS - 109.123.11.24

Save and you should be good to go. The big problem with this method is you will get the US Play Store etc, as well, with everything marked in dollars and a different app selection. It will probably affect websites, too. So you'd need to switch back to DHCP instead of static in the options I went through above. I've not tested this yet, but I can't see any reason it wouldn't work.

I'm trying to find a better solution though (where you can save DNS settings and switch between them easily or even better, on a per app basis). Will update on here if I find anything.

No idea on BlueRay stuff, sorry.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 19, 2013)

Nice one Fez. I'll look into that. Cheers.


----------



## MillwallShoes (Mar 3, 2013)

whooaaa!! what's the catch? spywear?


----------



## de_dog (Mar 3, 2013)

hmmm, this isn't going to help many people but here's how I did it  saw it done:
What you need to do is have your network (internet/web whatever you call it) requests appear to come from an address other than your own - a proxy server.

If you don't know what the below means then it's not the solution for you.
It is however, a solution that can work for many people at once. I'm not able to provide this service, only describe it..

On Amazon EC2 (other cloud providers are available), spin up an instance of a Linux server in one of the US zones.
Install *Squid* proxy server.
Configure your device's *proxy server* with the IP of the US instance.
Watch all content.


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 3, 2013)

MillwallShoes said:


> whooaaa!! what's the catch? spywear?


No catch, been using it for weeks.


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 31, 2013)

Update: Now works for Android.


----------



## keybored (Mar 31, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> I'm just investigating this now for Android. It's not as straight forward, but looks possible.
> 
> What you need to do is change the DNS your device uses. You do this by going to your network settings, long press on current connection and choose modify network. The next bit may vary depending on your version of Android, but roughly: Tick the box which says "show advanced options" and then go to IP settings and set that to static. This should give you further options, and the ones you want are DNS 1 and 2. Set them to one of the following combinations:
> 
> ...



Genius, works perfectly. Just tried on a network enabled Blu-ray player but it should work on any device without having to install anything.


----------



## keybored (Mar 31, 2013)

Had to change it back when the kids pointed out it removed "Dexter"


----------



## MillwallShoes (Apr 24, 2013)

bloody useful! cheers spy!


----------



## Spymaster (Apr 24, 2013)

Once you've downloaded it go to www.hulu.com

Tons of free films and tv shows that are only supposed to be available in the US and Japan.


----------



## spacemonkey (Apr 24, 2013)

I've been using this for a few months, can't believe how easy it is. 

Apparently Netflix know about it, but don't care as long as they get their monthly sub.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 24, 2013)

Holy. Fucking. Jesusballs.

*cancels subscription to life*


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 24, 2013)

Wait, so I'm in the US...so this is marvellous for watching iPlayer.

But when about when I want to watch things on UK Netflix? How can I switch between the two countries? My default is already the US, so how do I make it UK?

Also, when people are saying it works on Android... do you mean it works on Friefox/Chrome in Android ? How does that work?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 24, 2013)

Um, I still don't 'get' Hulu  What's the deal, how does it work? Browsing, it looks like there are some good titles, but anything I've searched for only has clips.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 24, 2013)

Apparently there's another service doing this too called HOLA

http://thenextweb.com/apps/2013/01/...-fox-bbc-iplayer-tv-and-itv-from-any-country/

(for reference, in case this one goes tits up.)


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 25, 2013)

skyscraper101 said:


> Wait, so I'm in the US...so this is marvellous for watching iPlayer.
> 
> But when about when I want to watch things on UK Netflix? How can I switch between the two countries? My default is already the US, so how do I make it UK?
> 
> Also, when people are saying it works on Android... do you mean it works on Friefox/Chrome in Android ? How does that work?


 
You set your Android device to use a DNS server which makes it look like you're in USA/wherever. So it's _everything_, rather than just Chrome, which is why I warned that you may get weird stuff happening with the Play Store, etc.


----------



## Spymaster (Apr 25, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> Um, I still don't 'get' Hulu  What's the deal, how does it work? Browsing, it looks like there are some good titles, but anything I've searched for only has clips.


 
Sounds like you've been accessing their "movie trailers" area.

I accessed them from Firefox rather than Chrome. Not sure if that makes a difference.

Go to "browse", at the top of the page. From there there are 2 lists, "TV" and "movies". Under "movies" there are more selections "trailers", "docs", "genres", "staff picks", and "criterion". Select "genres" and you'll get a selection of movie genres (funnily enough). Most of the films that you can access through that tab you'll be able to watch, although some are only available through Hulu+ which is their subscription service.

You can access tv shows in a similar way but by selecting "TV" from the "movies" tab.

Now I've been told that you can also subscribe to Hulu+ by signing-up as usual with a credit or debit card. Apparently you do need to bullshit up a genuine US post code (your UK address with a random US postcode) and it'll work, but that sounds a bit dodge to me so I won't be doing it as there's plenty of stuff you can get from Hulu for free anyway.

Also remember, when you've downloaded the mediahint extension you should have access to the US networks iPlayer and Catch-Up equivalents.


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 2, 2013)

It doesn't appear to be working on Sky Go anymore anyone else outside the UK finding this?


----------



## Yetman (May 3, 2013)

skyscraper101 said:


> It doesn't appear to be working on Sky Go anymore anyone else outside the UK finding this?


 
It works on Sky Go?!? As in you get US Sky in the UK?


----------



## sim667 (May 3, 2013)

I wonder if you could get it to work on ipad..... then I could airplay it to my tv.

What I might do is set up a second network from my router with DNS. So i can just connect to that one to watch american stuff 

I still use lovefilm UK, never the streaming stuff, but I liek the rental by post.


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 3, 2013)

Yetman said:


> It works on Sky Go?!? As in you get US Sky in the UK?


 
Other way round, I use it to get UK stuff in the US.

Actually all I want it for was Sky News, but I can do that straight off their webpage so don't need Sky Go. Only other thing its good for is the footie, but that's over now.


----------



## such and such (May 4, 2013)

Hulu seems to be working but not Netflix (I'm in Australia by the way) 
Thank you so much anyways


----------



## Corax (May 4, 2013)

Netflix is killing Bittorrent


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 19, 2013)

Has this stopped working?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 19, 2013)

DexterTCN said:


> Has this stopped working?


 
Netflix US was down intermittently last night.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 19, 2013)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Netflix US was down intermittently last night.


 
No, my ps3 one hasn't worked for 5 or 6 days but my pc one (using mediahint) works fine.


----------



## Spymaster (Jun 19, 2013)

About a week ago mine seemed to stop working on Chrome. i don't know if that was a temporary or permanent issue as I haven't tried it with Chrome since because it still works fine with Firefox.

Try reloading it Dex.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 20, 2013)

Had to use new dns for it to work on ps3, pc version still fine with mediahint.

 Primary DNS: 69.197.169.9 Secondary DNS: 192.95.16.109


----------



## sheothebudworths (Apr 14, 2014)

Just tried to install this on my new lappy and they're charging now!  
Is there any other decent free versions does anyone know?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 14, 2014)

I had to update it a few days ago (it had un-ticked itself in settings) but it's still working. Fucking thing opens its own tab every time I open my browser though, asking me to sign in via facebook or whatever. It's becoming annoying. But I'm willing to put up with it because netflix.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Apr 14, 2014)

Yeah, I've got something. I'll dig it out in a minute.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Apr 14, 2014)

http://proxmate.dave.cx/ 

works for uk to us netflix.  reddit thread said it wouldnt work for iplayer outside of uk, but that wont be a prob for most of us.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 14, 2014)

Is there anything that works for people outside of the UK to watch UK netflix?


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Apr 14, 2014)

a quick google suggests "Hola better internet" from the chrome store will work.  You select which country you want to pretend to be in, and it will give it you access.

https://chrome.google.com/webstore/...ternet/gkojfkhlekighikafcpjkiklfbnlmeio?hl=en


----------



## sheothebudworths (Apr 14, 2014)

Jon-of-arc said:


> http://proxmate.dave.cx/
> 
> works for uk to us netflix.  reddit thread said it wouldnt work for iplayer outside of uk, but that wont be a prob for most of us.



Cheers Jon!


----------



## nogojones (Apr 14, 2014)

Sorry to be a bit dim here, but do you have to pay for nexflix? or is there some blag to get round it?


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Apr 14, 2014)

nogojones said:


> Sorry to be a bit dim here, but do you have to pay for nexflix? or is there some blag to get round it?



Yeah, it's behind a paywall, and I dont think that there's a way round it.  You might find a charitable soul willing to let you use their login.  My sister uses mine, with no problems.  You can have a stupid amount of devices, with no problems, so ask your mates, if you're skintage.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 14, 2014)

It's about £6 a month, if you do have the cash to spare. I'm usually a skinflint when it comes to subs, but I don't regret taking out a netflix sub in the slightest. I absolutely definitely get my money's worth.


----------



## nogojones (Apr 14, 2014)

I rarely watch films or programmes, maybe 5 hrs a week so I can't see me getting any value out of it. I'll stick to torrents for the time being, which seem to be very good value


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 14, 2014)

I often watch an episode of something or another when eating my tea or for an hour or two before bed. Or when I get really caught up in something I can end up realising it's 5am and I've watched it all night long


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Apr 15, 2014)

Netflix is great, especially with the hack there really isn't a better online TV thing yet.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 15, 2014)

Shame about Mediahint begining to charge. I use it all the time to get UK TV in America. I haven't been watching much anyway these days but its very useful to have.


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 17, 2014)

Pretty sure my mediahint still works, netflix hasn't changed on my pc.  I had to register with twitter and, as said, it opens a tab when you load chrome.  meh

Even if they do make you pay, I'd just get it every 2nd or third month to let stuff build up.

(this is not an advert for them)


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 17, 2014)

It's asking me to sign in with twitter, etc. but I haven't done so far. It's still working for me though. I'm currently halfway through season 6 of Supernatural.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Sep 14, 2014)

If you're using proxmate, and feel like switching the extension off for a moment for whatever reason, please be aware that it is now soliciting "donations" in order to get it to load US netflix in the UK, and when you switch it back on it will try and skank you out of $3 for some shit or other.  Details here.  http://proxmate.dave.cx/dns/ - the "click for info re donations" advises that all features may be automatically withdrawn after 31 days.  Possibly including the DNS code thing.

Proxmate seems to have "done a mediahint" in about a 1/4 of the time.

I'm now using "Hola Better Internet".  No probs so far.


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 16, 2014)

I meant to post this ages ago, but I've got a non-updating MediaHint for Firefox which came out before they introduced charges. It still works fine. Anyone who wants it, say here and I'll PM you a link or somthing.


----------



## Ankh-Ra (Nov 27, 2014)

Can i get it plz?


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Nov 29, 2014)

Ankh-Ra said:


> Can i get it plz?


no


----------

